# WW1 VC Winner saves life of ...... Hitler?



## Danjanou (18 Dec 2009)

Here’s a fascinating piece of WW1 trivia I just came across:



> One of the Haunting Photos of the 20th Century
> Adolf Hitler (circled) Thrills to the Announcement of War in Munich,
> August 1914
> 
> ...



http://www.arrse.co.uk/Forums/viewtopic/p=3071709.html#3071709

http://www.firstworldwar.com/features/tandey.htm


----------



## Franko (18 Dec 2009)

Wow....thanks for sharing. 

Hindsight being 20/20, hmmmmm.......

Regards


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Dec 2009)

Wow, what an interesting tale.  And people think I'm nuts for enjoying history, and the study thereof.


Also, this would make an interesting "what if" for alternate history fans.  "What if" he squeezed the trigger?


----------



## Dean22 (18 Dec 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Wow, what an interesting tale.  And people think I'm nuts for enjoying history, and the study thereof.
> 
> 
> Also, this would make an interesting "what if" for alternate history fans.  "What if" he squeezed the trigger?



People argue that the butterfly effect will happen and what was supposed to happen will happen. (Maybe Herr Hisler? hahahaha)


As for the article it's very confusing for sure but I think it sends the wrong message. 

"I'll shoot this guy because he could be the next Hitler"

I admire Tandey for letting the injured man go (later to be found out that it was Hitler). It's a shameful thing to shoot someone who's injured(unless fighting back) or can't defend themselves at all.

It was not Tandey's fault this man later turned out to be Hitler.


----------



## mariomike (19 Dec 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Also, this would make an interesting "what if" for alternate history fans.  "What if" he squeezed the trigger?



I don't know.  The War in the Pacific would have happened.
As far as Europe goes, when the Treaty of Versailles was signed, Ferdinand Foch remarked, "This is not peace. It is an armistice for 20 years".


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Dec 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I don't know.  But, as the Treaty of Versailles was being signed, Ferdinand Foch reportedly said, "This is not peace. It is an armistice for 20 years".
> At any rate, the War in the Pacific would not have been changed.



Too true.

Did you hear that there were some final reparation payments STILL being paid to France?

NS


----------



## mariomike (19 Dec 2009)

My understanding is that Germany will be paying Reparations until 2010:
http://www.thelocal.de/national/20091202-23657.html

( So, if you want to collect on that 50 bucks the Kaiser still owes you, time is running out! Sorry, I read it one one of the comments ).


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (20 Dec 2009)

The reparations were economically counter-productive for the allies and provided the fodder needed to bring Hitler to power.  I had thought they had gone by the wayside.  The only way for Germany to get the cash to pay the allies was by exporting products to the allies meaning German jobs and allied unemployment.  Germany was in economic chaos so it didn't work that way as reparations were normally delinquent from the beginning because of their magnitude.


----------

